
China is harvesting organs from detainees, tribunal concludes - VanPossum
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/17/china-is-harvesting-organs-from-detainees-uk-tribunal-concludes
======
stcredzero
Sci-fi author Larry Niven has written a number of stories partly exploring the
"Ship of Theseus" idea extended to organ transplants and medicine. In one
future from Larry Niven's Sci-fi stories, organ transplants could cure almost
anything and even extend life. As a result, more and more criminal infractions
started to carry the death penalty, in indirect response to the demand for
more organs. Such a process would be easier to initiate in a government
structure like China's, where there are fewer powerful means of ensuring
government accountability, and where individual rights are not enshrined. The
current climate in 2019 in the West, where mob rule can result in trial by
social media, is also concerning in relation to this scenario.

~~~
hangphyr
China's social credit score system would be an easy place for them to look for
"undesirables" to use for livestock, create an ever shifting minimal level of
political servitude to avoid execution.

~~~
stcredzero
[https://orville.fandom.com/wiki/Majority_Rule](https://orville.fandom.com/wiki/Majority_Rule)

------
devoply
When the Japanese Nazi doctors did this to the Chinese, medical experiments
and murder, that was a huge tragedy, and yet the Chinese have no problem doing
this to their own people that don't abide by the party line. How terrible.

------
glasslion
An independent tribunal sitting in London

\---------------------------------------

Doesn't sound independent at all

------
Hasknewbie
"Repo Man", Chinese Edition.

